# Ozark non-smokers show rest of country compromise is possible



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Send this man a cigar; he fights the good fight!! :thumb:
===========================================

News
Posted by John Daily ⋅ October 18, 2011 ⋅

Christian County Commissioner Lou Lapaglia (Photo from the Christian County Government website)

At a time when most campuses are going tobacco-free, public recognition must be given to the Christian County Commission in Ozark, Missouri for rejecting a ban of smoking on all county property.

News-Leader.com reported this morning that, while county buildings will remain smoke-free, the recent push to move all smokers into the street has, for now, failed. Christian County Commissioner Lou Lapaglia listened to complaints from non-smokers and smokers alike and then, in a move uncharacteristic these days for a government official, actually created a compromise by moving ash cans further away from the building entrances, thus allowing non-smokers to enter smoke-free, while ensuring smokers don't feel like third-class citizens. Lapaglia also sent memos to affected individuals in order to reinforce the new policy.

Even more amazingly, all parties appear to be satisfied with the outcome. At the risk of turning this into a commentary piece, I need to add two things: First, why can't the rest of the country work things out this gracefully? Second, I want this man to run for President.

Source: Christian County rejects tobacco-free campus: Commissioner worries about government intrusion into lifestyles.


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

With Springfield, just North, being one of the toughest smoking bans in the country (no smoking in smoke shops, parks, home offices, homes with health care workers at any time, work vehicles...) this is even nicer - You are right, I should send the man a care package today. We were all celebrating him this morning - not with a cigar of course, that would be illegal here


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Hot Lips said:


> With Springfield, just North, being one of the toughest smoking bans in the country (no smoking in smoke shops, parks, home offices, homes with health care workers at any time, work vehicles...) this is even nicer - You are right, I should send the man a care package today. We were all celebrating him this morning - not with a cigar of course, that would be illegal here


Oh wow, you're really in Springfield. I feel so badly for you!!! It's hard to believe we live in a democracy when TPTB can do what they've done to all of you. Makes me unbelievably discouraged.

It seems to be gone now, but I swear I read a comment to the source article that thanked him for not turning Ozark into another Springfield.


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

I really am - owning a smoke shop here is an adventure right now! Since June of 2010 I have logged more political hours than many people put in at work.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Already done bro! Sent that man an Alec Bradley American Classic with a copy of this article and a thank you from us puff members!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

primetime76 said:


> Already done bro! Sent that man an Alec Bradley American Classic with a copy of this article and a thank you from us puff members!


Nice, Kipp!! I hope he smokes. :rotfl:


----------



## Enrique1780 (Jan 25, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Already done bro! Sent that man an Alec Bradley American Classic with a copy of this article and a thank you from us puff members!


Well done! :tu


----------



## criollo (Dec 5, 2011)

Alas, "compromise" is becoming a dirty word in politics these days. While I am delighted to read the outcome to this story, I am saddened by the fact that such a reasonable solution (it's not exactly rocket science!) appears to be so remarkable in the current climate.


----------

